

Markov Networks, Monoids, and Futurama (2013) - unignorant
http://izbicki.me/blog/markov-networks-monoids-and-futurama

======
crashandburn4
Wow, I can't think of many titles that could be any more effective at getting
me to click on a link!

~~~
geertj
Yes, although I read Futurama as Futamura which made me wanted to click even
more.

------
dsugarman
Very impressive, but incorrect; "Turanga Leela" was proven to be a mutant, not
alien

~~~
qbrass
The professor is a little over twice as old as listed, as well.

------
chalgo
Leela is a mutant, not an alien.

~~~
MrBuddyCasino
I know I'll get downvoted, but that comment was probably much more hilarious
than you intended.

------
j2kun
This was dated almost a year ago. This is me waiting for the promised follow-
up!

------
platz
Oh god, Probabilistic Graphical Models is coming back to haunt me viewing
this.

